# Health Problem Poll



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Second attemp at trying to post a poll...hope I don't get timed out this time.
David


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I would like to postscript my vote of "None of the above" to say that I've had six Havanese of my own. Granted, three of them are now living elsewhere and problem-free in the area of health issues; one of those (living elsewhere) and is only a year old, so it is too early to tell, but I'm guessing he won't have any either.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I too, need to add a comment. I posted 'none of the above' but of course Ricky is only 8 mths. old! Hav. #2 is 7 mths. and so far, he's also very healthy, but it's way too soon to tell if they have other issues in their future..... we'll see!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Currently own 12 Havanese. Have bred 5 generations. A few hundred puppies. 0 health problems. All puppies bred for the past 9 years healthy and happy except for one that was tragically killed in an attack by a Bull Mastiff which was bravely defended by his owner.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I suppose I really shouldn't have voted...Izzy is only 14.5 weeks old, but my daughters Hav is 8 months old and she hasn't had any health issues either.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam has his CERF exam in April and will also be having a patella check in April along with his "Wellness Check". So I haven't answered the poll yet. How long is the poll active?


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

The poll is an open poll so it will go on for at least a couple of months. The longer it is open the more answers we will get and the more reliable the results. It is curious that there have been 60 viewings so far yet only 5 people have responded........does this mean that the remaining 55 do not own Havanese or do not wish to respond to the poll???

David


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you look at the results, there are actually 12 votes and I've come back twice (after voting) to view other results, so people who come back to read are probably bumping the view counts. Also, it looks like a few people may feel it is too early (dogs are too young) to vote. 

This site gets busy in spurts, but a lot of people tend to lurk more than they post.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Good points...I hadn't though about repeat visitations increasing the number of views.

David


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Plus, and Im not sure on this, but there are A LOT of guests on here and lurkers as Kimberly said. So they can view the post but are not allowed to vote. You have to be registered to vote, or see any images etc.... 

I keep it open for guests to view as I think it will help everyone. But I do hope more people register and participate, as you get so much more out of it then. 

I have not voted because Im not sure of my answer yet....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am watching this poll, David...but I'm getting my puppy on Friday, so too early for me to vote. I can account for some of the "hits".

Great poll, btw. 

Kara


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I too have viewed the answers but haven't voted as my puppy is only 10 weeks old.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have placed my vote & sadly I am probably one of only a few with problems. All 3 of mine have the patella issues, but no problems to speak of. No lameness or anything, per the vet, they just have it & we need to watch to make sure they do not go lame. Lexi has the worst knees but she can jump the highest, and run the fastest of them all!
Lily has had the bladder issues. Crystals in the bladder, unable to break down minerals. Corrected simply by feeding her ONLY vet SO food and distilled water. She has been fine since she started on the food.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

? Just curious as to why this is so important to you .
I have two Havanese and they have had no major health issues .One is just 8 months and the other is a year and he is Kimberly's Ahnold .
My friend has one Tulip ( Female) and she is 6 years old and in good health now but she did have to have surgery on her legs .


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Cosmosmom:

Below is a copy of a thread I started recently which explains my reason for the poll.
Starting to get Frightened !

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wow! After reading Diane Klumb's book "The Havanese" and reading such statements as
1) one out os every 7 Havanese were reported to have ocular abnormalities
2) one out of 10 Havanese were reported to have either catatacts of any size or lens luxation
3)one out of every 42 Havanese were reported to have neurological disorders
4) etc. etc. etc.

...after having read the threads on health insurance etc. , I am beginning to wonder if the Havanese is a pretty unhealthy dog. I have had dogs for over 40 years and outside of their annual shots, can only recall less than a half dozen occasions when a trip to the vets was necessary. I really want a Havanese, but I don't want to have a dog which is so unhealthy that health insurance is a necessity. I wonder if getting an older Havanese instead of a puppy would help screen out unhealthy specimens.
All this reading and reseach has left me very apprehensive about health problems with Havanese and yet at the same time it has made me want one desperately because of their temperment and other wonderful qualities. I would appreciate your comments, hoping that you can help
me overcome my apprehension. One idea I had was to start a poll on the major health problems ( such as the potty trained poll) and see how many of you have had these problems with your Havanese....but alas, I don't know how to start such a poll.

David


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sadly, it seems like this forum has lost it's posters who had problem puppies.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Tom,
It just might mean that the ones without problems out number the ones with problems. This breed in my opinion, is overall a very health breed. Now, that does NOT mean the breed is without health issues. <grin>


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

AM I MISSING SOMETHING HERE? WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH THE HAVANESE. OR ANY OTHER BREED FOR THAT MATTER.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH THE HAVANESE?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have noticed a few posts recently that appear to be ads or just non-dog (havanese) related issues. I wonder why people think that this is the place to post them??


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Some just need to GET A LIFE!  By the way, I didn't waste my time reading it!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Just one more intrusion upon our lives via the internet.....


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I thought I deleted it last night sorry guys. My brain is on overload. 
We have spammers that are getting in, Im sure through some automated system. Im going to try and upgrade the software on Sunday to stop it. 

I also deleted showdowns quote, because it had everything they were trying to push in it. SO I didnt want to help them out. They post on any forum they can, its just ads.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't feed the Trolls!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think I might have missed something but from what I can gather I really did not miss anything ..


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Melissa, you do a fantastic job of keeping the bots and such off of the board, and with the speed that the forum is growing, the job you do is amazing! Keep up the good work, don't be to hard on yourself.

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Melissa, I agree with Beverly. You are doing a great job, I cant imagine that you are able to keep EVERYONE out! It is pretty obvious when they are ads & I just dont open them. It amazes me that people have the time to actually register as a member, just to post stuff like that. I have to say - that I LOVE this forum & I thank you for everything you do!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi just got his CERF certificate in the mail. Hooray!!!

I really think Shelby has selective hearing. She ignores me, but hears the squirrels outside. I still am thinking of getting her tested.


----------



## ExLabordiner (Apr 13, 2007)

*Some question about this site*

Please, give me contact address (email or msn) of this site administrator... 
Thanks!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi ExLabordiner....... to contact Melissa, forum administrator, look for any one of her posts or on the members list and send her a private message. She should be able to help you.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2006)

Health problems that have been showing up lately is with hips coming back mild hip dysplaysia in the preliminaries.My male champion(21/2years old) came back with mild hip dysplaysia.hes now placed in a pet home.huge loss for me as he was gorgeous.and i had great plans for him.I think its very important to have hips and patellas done and not breed dysplastic dogs..


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What does that have to do with HAVS??


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Do not go there - it has nothing to do with dogs if you get my drift ..
It need s to be removed ... Whoever is monitoring the site while Melissa is away ..


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Trying to keep up Most spam/bots are from an automated source.
If something about a message and/or username doesn't look right to you, it's best not to open it.
Dawna


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Dawna,
So much spam seems to be coming through to this thread more then other's. Is it possible to remove the entire thread? or rename it so it doesn't have "health" in it? Just a thought!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy, it seems that the polls have a loophole that allows automated registration and spamming. The one that appeared last night happened within a second of the new registration. I actually happened to be viewing the member list, clicked on a new page and it had a new name (strange one) that had registered and already posted his first topic. Sure enough, it was spam. It appears to be a snag in the software that these pests seem to have figured out, but it doesn't happen on the closed polls.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam had his CERF this week, It will take about four to six weeks for the official results. (CERF People say they are running behind)

He had his Patella's checked today, they are fine.

My Vet did NOT think Sam is over weight like a judge told me in Feb. But he does weight 16.2 lbs. 

Sam's only problem now is he may have gone over the limit of 11 1/2 inches. His next show in May, I'm going to borrow the official measuring wicket to get a proper measurement.

As a pet Sam is perfect. As a show/stud dog - we will see.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam is adorable and one gorgeous dog .. I hope it all works out 
It must be a conundrum for you as obviously you wanted a show dog ..
It seems like we have no control over Mother Nature 
Cosmo is very long - 21 inches and he is just 10 months .. He weighs over 15lbs on his way to 16.. He still has some growing to do too .
. He is nice looking guy as well but never meant to be a show dog but people think he was one .. My problem is he is not as portable as we would like as he is too big for any sherpa or carry bag.. 
We have decided to go the stroller route and see how that goes .


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, no strollers or bags for me. Lily is 17 lbs - and I love every ounce of her. Cant tote her!! She does not look fat, or flabby, she is just solid. The vet does tell her that she is overweight but I think she is perfect!! Lexi is 15 lbs but very skinny - yet VERY long!!. I really hope that Logan stays small, but who knows yet. I did notice yesterday that Lily was barking for food abut 2 hours before dinner time yesterday and was shaking like she was freezing!! Has anyone ever had their dog do that?? She stopped after she ate dinner.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Just want to be clear as to why we are going the stroller route just so we can take him certain places that we used to go with Asta . We have certain restaurants that would let us in with our dog in a sherpa as he was so well behaved .. We want to take them on an outing and f the day and go to the restaurant with our new family member s. Ahnold is fine he is shorter . Cosmo will not be pushed around all day in a stroller - like the frou frou dogs down here . He is a good little walker except when the temperature is in the high digits which is what it today .. 
Where Ahnold goes Cosmo goes and vice versa so we have to get them into Robertos somehow ..


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm so glad none of you seem to have problems. if I had read the official site before I bought I would not have my Smarty now. the breed seemed to be pleged with problems. thanks again.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Debbie, your Sam and my Ricky could be siblings! They are not 'fat', but definitely heavy and more solid than many other Havs I've seen. That's the way we love him.  

Congrats on the knees! Let us know about the CERF when you get the results.


----------

